# NY/N. Jersey Lookin for squat, temp, whatever the fuck! Compensation can be made



## KicKAzzSkd (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm headin up to the jersey/nyc area (home to me) this weekend from florida (this place sucks). Girl and i are troopin in a truck with a friend and his dad. i really only need a week, 2 would be PERFECT. i'll chip in for rent or work or whatever. wifi would be also be great cause we work on our computer, soo...even more compensation can be made. jersey city area or boro vicinities please. any help is great


----------

